
Microsoft releases the original Windows 3.0 File Manager source code - ohjeez
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/09/90s-kids-rejoice-microsoft-releases-the-original-windows-3-0-file-manager-source-code/
======
SlowBro
Could this be a boon to the ReactOS and WINE communities? Or is the code too
disconnected and old to be useful?

